

VoltDB launches next-generation open-source OLTP DBMS - zaa
http://www.voltdb.com/voltdb-launches-next-generation-open-source-oltp-dbms

======
pierrefar
Looks interesting, but a bit of FUD on their pricing page (
<http://www.voltdb.com/pricing> ):

 _Open-Source Community Project: "...This edition is unsupported and most
likely to be used in non-mission critical applications."_

------
shantanu_k06
Anybody knows which traditional database did they compare VoltDB against?

~~~
jhugg
Not legally allowed to say due to the anti-benchmarking license the big
vendors use. Maybe I can say it was the obvious one?

